# Cichlid has Dark gills, seems upset.



## GnuLoCo (May 11, 2012)

Hey, Newbie here, will be posting a lot of questions if I cannot find them on my own. Thanks in advance for any help...

We have a few Cichlids. The one in question was attacking another fish a long time ago. It has always been an aggressive fish so ultimately we got it a tank of it's own. As of very recently it's been behaving strange, jerky motions etcetra, however it does appear healthy. My question is why would it get darkness around it's gills? Is this something I should be concerned about?

The fish may look normal in the picture but it normally does not have darkness around the gills.










It's still very social and almost comes to the glass like it wants attention. It has not eaten in three days. :?


----------



## GnuLoCo (May 11, 2012)

Also, judging by the dots on it's tale I'm assuming it is a male correct? Can anyone else give me more information about the breed or anything?

Thanks!


----------



## MsMaryContrary (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi. Did you ever get a response? I have 2 male mbuna who both have dark gills today and they seem agitated (wiggling back and fourth in place).


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

They are ready for love.


----------



## marten (Jan 23, 2018)

If your tank isn't cycled, it could be nitrite. Makes the gill brown, and if it's bad they do the funky chicken. I've seen it a few times with fish-in cycling.


----------

